# Internet Explorer Popup



## Helljunk (14. Mai 2004)

Hi zusamm

Also hab folgendes problem...
Ich hab WINXP gestern neu installiert und immer wenn ich jetzt den Internet Explorer öffne, erscheint ein nerviges Popup Fenster. EGAL welche Startseite ich benutze (benutze normalerweise immer google) und nicht mal ein Popup blocker funktioniert wenn ich den IE zum erstenmal öffne.Die Werbeseite varriert mit den angeboten also nicht immer die gleiche werbung. Nun wollt ich mal nach fragen ob ich da irgendwie was machen kann, müsst doch was geben

Greets Junk


----------



## Pardon_Me (17. Mai 2004)

Schon AdAware, Hijackthis oder CWShredder durchlaufen lassen?
Oder Virenscan?
Oder Registry durchgeschaut?


----------



## Helljunk (17. Mai 2004)

Danke hab es hinbekomm dank Hijackthis und adaware, hatte ein paar viren drauf, also nochmal thx...


----------



## oglimmer (17. Mai 2004)

Nur mal so blöd gefragt, wie passt denn



> Ich hab WINXP gestern neu installiert



und 



> hatte ein paar viren drauf,



zusammen?


----------



## Helljunk (17. Mai 2004)

Tja frag mich nicht, win xp zu formatieren ist meiner meinung nach sowieso bisschen seltsam...

Hab auch überhaupt aus dem grund mit den popups neuinstalliert und nach der neuinstallation war das problem immer noch drauf. Bin an Win 98 gewöhnt und da wusste ich wenigstens das wenn ich formatiere ich auch eigentlich wieder ne saubere Platte habe... XP scheind da anders zu sein.


----------

